# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Care Sheet Proposals >  Caresheets anyone?

## John Clare

I would really like to get the ball rolling on these.  If anyone is interested in working on a caresheet for a species they have experience with, please let me know.

----------


## justin shockey

i will do one on whites if you want

----------


## John Clare

Sounds good, Justin.  Go for it.

----------


## Billy

John, I'll do one on B. orientalis

----------


## John Clare

Awesome  :Smile: .

----------


## justin shockey

i did mine you can add some pics if you want to spice it up or if i mist anything put it in

----------


## John Clare

So this is an example of what I had in mind for basic care sheets:

http://www.frogforum.net/bufo-toads/...pelobates.html

Notice how I've used [img][/img] to display thumbnail photos from my own photo albums on frogforum.net to enhance the sheet?

----------


## Paul Rust

Hi John, I will do a work up on cricket care and breeding as soon as I get the data from Kurt and my own project and we can verify it is duplicatable!

----------


## Deku

> I would really like to get the ball rolling on these.  If anyone is interested in working on a caresheet for a species they have experience with, please let me know.


I want to do a caresheet on cane toads and american toads.  :Big Grin:  Is that possible?

----------


## Musicpanda

Can someone please make a detailed caresheet for Ceratophrys Cranwelli and budgetts frog? I think there's a lot of bad caresheets out on the net, and I really would want to have access to a good caresheet. Pretty please?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Red eyed lover

I would like to send in a submission about Red Eyed Tree Frogs.

----------


## bshmerlie

> I would like to send in a submission about Red Eyed Tree Frogs.


Why don't you take a look at oh April-may contest about care sheets.  Just post it in that thread and see what you have.

----------


## Kurt

We already have one. Could you please post your location and country in your profile please? it helps us to help you better.

----------


## bshmerlie

Post your submission to this thread:

http://www.frogforum.net/care-sheet-...april-may.html

----------


## Billy Oscar Burrows

*POISON DART FROG CARESHEET*

*ABOUT POISON DART FROGS*

Poison dart frogs are frogs of the _Dendrobates_ group. These frogs are extremely poisonous in the wild, but loose much of their toxicity when kept in captivity due to the change in their diet. In the wild, the frogs eat ants that eat poisonous plants, while in captivity they dont get to eat these ants. These frogs range in adult size from 2 and half inches to some that never get bigger than your thumbnail! These frogs can enjoy a long life (there are reports of these frogs living for over 20 years in captivity). As long as a few things are kept in mind when you are planning the acquisition of your new pets, Poison Dart Frogs make great pets.*
HOUSING*

Poison Dart Frogs should be housed in what is called a Naturalistic Terrarium. A Naturalistic Terrarium is an aquarium that has been designed to create a tiny ecosystem. In this ecosystem, there are plants, soil, and a drainage layer to keep the soil from becoming completely saturated. This ecosystem creates a balance in which the animals waste is used by the plants. This balance creates an environment where the maintenance involves adding food for the frogs and cutting plants out as they grow. No removal of waste and/or tank cleaning is necessary!The rule of thumb is that you should house one frog per five gallons of tank space. More space is always better than less space. Giving your frogs as much space as possible leads to healthier frogs, bolder frogs (youll see them more in a bigger tank), and allows you more options when designing the terrarium.*
TEMPERATURE AND HUMIDITY*

Before you get frogs, you need a Temperature and Humidity Probe. This tool is a necessity. High temperatures and low humidity can kill a frog quickly. Your humidity should stay above 80% all the time and your temps should stay between 70 and 85 degrees. This is best accomplished in an all glass aquarium with a glass lid. Screen lids will be unable to maintain the correct humidity in the majority of setups. For the vast majority of setups, no heater will be needed as the lighting will create enough heat to keep the terrarium slightly above room temperature.*
FEEDING*

Poison Dart Frogs eat fruit flies, springtails, rice flour beetles, phoenix worms, and other small bugs. Before you get your frogs, you need to start culturing their food items so you get the hang of it. There is nothing worse than not having enough food to feed your frogs. You will want to dust your bugs with a multi-vitamin and calcium supplement every other feeding.

taken from Josh's Frogs How-To Guides » Blog Archive » Poison Dart Frog Caresheet

----------


## Billy Oscar Burrows

Just like to know, what is the  name of your profile pic frog?

----------

